# Windows Server 2003 - microsoft file server resource manager



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

can i install microsoft file server resource manager on a Windows 2003 Server machine with Service Pack 2 installed?

i want to implement quota management on a per folder/group basis

thank you for your help


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check here for instructions.


----------



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks

i have windows 2003 standard version installed not R2 so it seems that i'm out of luck


----------

